# Unknown scrap. Any guesses?



## goldenchild (Dec 17, 2010)

I got these off of ebay from an auction you may have seen. The seller says they were rejects from an electronics company. I have 60 of them with gold on each side. They came in 6 packs of 10. I think the yeild will be good as the plating looks thick. Looks like they would come off as foils. Unfortunately there was no gold under the solder so what you see is what you get. I used the sodium hydroxide + water technique shown on lazersteves website (which works great) to discover this. By the way they were packaged and the little do not touch symbol on the board itself I would say these were for some critical application. Possibly medical or military?






outer bubble wrap





vaccum sealed bubblewrap





humidity indicator(most were pink)





note the do not touch symbol











after sodium hydroxide bath side a





after sodium hydroxide bath side b


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like a cell phone board to me?


----------



## eeTHr (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm thinking that the shape of the board would indicate the shape of the enclosure in which it went. Some kind of hand-held device, maybe an infra-red scanner with an LCD color screen on the back, where you point it like a pistol. Or an IR thermometer, or some other small device like a multimeter or even a pH meter.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 17, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> Looks like a cell phone board to me?



Not including the width of the two side pieces that look like they are supposed to be snapped off these boards measure 3.5 inches wide by 4.5 long. I supposed that could be a large pda type device but kind of large for a cell.


eeTHr said:


> I'm thinking that the shape of the board would indicate the shape of the enclosure in which it went. Some kind of hand-held device, maybe an infra-red scanner with an LCD color screen on the back, where you point it like a pistol. Or an IR thermometer, or some other small device like a multimeter or even a pH meter.



I tend to agree with eeTHr about the shape. The first thing I thought of was a toy race car remote controller. The cross type thing would be for one of the directional axis sticks to control the car. But there are usually 2. I'm processing 1 as I type this and the reacion in AR is going longer than expected. I will try to post results tonight.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks like a control board for a honeywell external data tape drive.If it is,and they are recent prints,then your yield won't be that high.I am going to guess less than 2 grams for all of them.


----------



## dtectr (Dec 17, 2010)

funny - posts disappear sometimes ... :roll: 
As I was saying, I would guess the yield to be about the same as older nokia bar-style cell phones(still the best made, over-all, durability & signal-wise) - if I recall, texan (sorry if wrong member) was getting a little over 2 g/kilo. I'd go with mic on these, though, as he considered the plating gravy, but still not substantial.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 17, 2010)

Well here are pics of what I did. After the AR bath there were some foils that were undigested. After adding SMB there wasnt much of anything. I think mic and dtectr may be right on the yeilds. I'll let it settle overnight and see what I have.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 18, 2010)

Heres what I got. Looks like .1 grams. Maybe more? This multiplied by sixty may be a decent yeild after all.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2010)

It looks like there is an aweful lot of garbage with it.Have you redissolved and filtered it?I would highly suggest using a plug filter then redrop.I fear what you will find after that.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a similar project. These cups that a lady wants me to recoop the 22k gold on the rims. I tested 2, with a yield of .28. There's a total of 14 cups, I expect close to 2g.

Just got done striping them, now evaporation.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

How about a GPS system board?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Frank, I've been trying to PM you, but a get a question every time, I answer it & the the PM is erased. :shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Frank, I've been trying to PM you, but a get a question every time, I answer it & the the PM is erased. :shock:



PM sent with my email.

Did you put a message in the header?

Maybe I have been banned and don't know it yet? 8)

I sent one to myself and it went thru. Not sure what is happening on your end.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm banking that you've been banned! ROFL


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2010)

When I click sibmit, a question pops up about if I want to refine precious metals; I answer yes & is PM erased. Or sometimes is: write "Noxx", I do & PM is erased.
Also when I'm posting, but @ least the posts go thru, except the pic's. Oh well.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> When I click sibmit, a question pops up about if I want to refine precious metals; I answer yes & is PM erased. Or sometimes is: write "Noxx", I do & PM is erased.
> Also when I'm posting, but @ least the posts go thru, except the pic's. Oh well.



Man I hate it when it does that. Reboot your computer and wipe out the cache and you should be ok.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 18, 2010)

Phil, I had the same problem when using IE. I switched to firefox and everything is OK now.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 19, 2010)

mic said:


> It looks like there is an aweful lot of garbage with it.Have you redissolved and filtered it?I would highly suggest using a plug filter then redrop.I fear what you will find after that.



Nah no redissolve. This was just a quick test to see how much per board I may have. I will do a second refining on the total yeild of all the boards and post results.



Barren Realms 007 said:


> Man I hate it when it does that. Reboot your computer and wipe out the cache and you should be ok.



Never had this problem but I dont think you have to reboot. Just log off the forum then go to Control Panel---> Internet Properties---> General and then delete browsing history


----------

